# Bobcat for sale??



## DACA Rose (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi! 
Do any of you know anyone who breeds Bobcats in Utah? I know kittens won't be due until April or later but we'd like to try to get on a waiting list if thats possible. Otherwise we'll end up using a breeder out of Montana but it'd be awesome to find one in state. There use to be a guy around SLC but for the life of me I can't remember his last name (his first name is Drew). 
*Fingers crossed* that we can find somebody locally (not that I'm against a road trip to Montana but Lordy its a 12 hour drive!). 
Thanks!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

you plan on dropping $1500+ for an overgrown house cat and can't get past the thought of a long drive? ..............cat owners.......


----------



## DACA Rose (Nov 9, 2013)

You know someone who has one for $1500?? We're looking at closer to $1700 for the one from Montana. :-?
We have a small zoo and do free tours and educational programs for schools, retirement homes and care centers so yep I'm willing to drop that or more to be able to add one to the program for our indigenous wildlife series. 
The drive part was suppose to be a joke. I'm from Montana so I'm always looking for an excuse to visit. :mrgreen: I drove 3300 miles this past spring to pick up a Pink Champagne fox so 1200 miles will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I saw one for $1500 once that tore the crap out of some ladies couch. That is the only reason I know a price. I am a bit on the sarcastic side as well........don't like zoos either. Bobcats belong in the hills if you ask me and foxes make nice coats.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Alive or dead? I can get you a dead one for 159.98. Old people won't know the difference.


----------



## DACA Rose (Nov 9, 2013)

Preferably alive Marty but I like the way you think. :mrgreen:


----------

